# Going by the numbers...



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry for another 'Will this work as a midbass?' thread, but I have to ask.
Do these numbers stack up enough to make this a decent midbass to pair with horns? I won't say what brand just to keep it un-biased, but we'll just say it's a 10" 'Pro Audio' driver.

FR: 54Hz-7KHz
Spl: 95 dB
fs: 53 Hz
Re:5.2
Qms: 3.115
Qes: 0.654
Qts:0.541
Vas; 52.159 L
Cms: 294.68 uM/N
BL: 8.99 TM
MMs: 30.55 g


----------



## Broshi (Jun 9, 2012)

BL is just a little low IMO. Is there a measurement for xmax? That will play a factor. How you been bro? Finally getting everything setup?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Numbers alone are not real meaningful. Q is a little high which is a result of the low BL but that won't make it a bad driver just have a heavier midbass. Need to know Xmax and frequency response to make a real determination.

Eric


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

^^^ with an FS that low and sensitivity that high. would also be curious of xmax and a response graph.

LE would be handy too


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

No Xmax listed unfortunately. FR is listed as 54Hz-7kHz.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

sinister-kustoms said:


> No Xmax listed unfortunately. FR is listed as 54Hz-7kHz.


Those are probably 10dB down points and usless for evaluating performance. Post a FR graph with decent resolution and you will get some useful feed back. 

I would suggest you contact the Mfg. to get a frequency response graph and the voice coil winding length and the magnetic gap height for proper evaluation.

Eric


----------



## fenis (Apr 12, 2008)

That driver looks similar to the Faital Pro 10FE200 4ohm version:

Nominal Diameter 250 mm 10 in
Nominal Power Handling 150 W Eta Zero 1,62 %
Maximum Power Handling 300 W EBP 106 Hz
Sensitivity (1W/1m) 96 dB
Frequency Range 50-4500Hz
Fs 55 Hz
Re 3 
Qes 0,52
Qms 9
Depth 102 mm 4,02 in 
Qts 0,49
Vas 53 dm^3 1,87 ft^3
Sd 332 cm^2 51,46 in^2
Xmax (••) 4,62 mm
Xdamage (•••) 10,4 mm
Mms 24,8 g
Bl 7 N/A
Le 0,3 mH
Mmd 21,4 g
Nominal Impedance 4  
Cms 0,33 mm/N
Minimum Impedance 3,6  
Rms 0,95 Kg/s

Voice Coil Diameter 37 mm 1,46 in
Winding Material Al
Former Material Kapton
Winding Depth 11,9 mm 0,47 in
Magnetic Gap Depth 8 mm 0,31 in
Flux Density 1 T


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Will see if they can supply a response graph. Gap height is 6mm
Massive Audio M10 - Mid-Range » Massive Audio

Or this could be another option?
Massive Audio MC10 - Mid-Range » Massive Audio

Frequency Range	60Hz-4KHz
SPL:99.2 dB
fs: 60 Hz
Re: 5.6
Qms: 6.6
Qes: 0.25
Qts: 0.24
Cms: 292.4 uM/N
BL: 15.8 TM
MMs:	29.1 g
Gap Height	0.4", 10mm

I appreciate the help!


----------



## Broshi (Jun 9, 2012)

Do take note that he's trying to stick with Massive Audio as much as possible to gain exposure to the brand he is distributing here. There might be better drivers out there, but it'll be best to stick to MA products.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Gap height is only half the of the information, need the winding height of the voice coil.

Eric


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks Eric, I'll see if they can supply the info. Or just an Xmax figure would help, correct?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

sinister-kustoms said:


> Thanks Eric, I'll see if they can supply the info. Or just an Xmax figure would help, correct?


Coil winding height is better because it is purely objective rather than subjective. 

If you get xmax you need to ask 1 way or peak to peak? and how they are determining the xmax.

Eric


----------

